# Divorce while in Ch. 13



## RT50 (Jan 24, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience in divorcing while in Chapter 13? Advice? Thoughts? Anything?

We currently finished our first year of the plan. If/when my husband does get a job he'll make twice as much as I do. I'm wondering if I'd be able to convert to Ch. 7.

Thanks!


----------

